# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  any body try GLOBUPHARM and LGL-labs-pic here!

## ogistra

aloha to everybody.please,if anybody can tell me if is good staff or shit!?
I just recived offer to buy this products but first time a see this.please help?

----------


## ogistra

come on/.......anybody????????

----------


## ogistra

what a f.... is going on? can"t belive nobody knows sheet about this gear?....come on duds???!!!!!!!!HELP.my time is ticking.

----------


## G777

This is good gear. I have and have 10 + friends that have used it over a 6 month period. No problems and everyone has went for more. The gear is 10% underdosed. I have seen good results from the gear.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> This is good gear. I have and have 10 + friends that have used it over a 6 month period. No problems and everyone has went for more. The gear is 10% underdosed. I have seen good results from the gear.



you guys do 6 month cycle???dammm

----------


## powerbodybuilder

6 months is too much, I rather do 2 cycles per year 12-14 weeks each.

----------


## ajfina

I do 1 only ,,,, for 12 months  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

I heard is a really good european UGL, they have a full line including tabs bro

----------


## G777

Not six month cycle. Several people on and off for six months no more than 20 weeks in a 6 month period. Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

sow you guys do 20 weeks cycle...i am really confused here

----------


## ajfina

I losted the count

----------


## lex57

hey guys just a question about the stanobol........is that oil in there?????

----------

